# Dadant



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Each year I do a beekeeping class. I contact a number of suppliers and invite them to send catalogs for distribution to the students. Every year Dadant sends not only catalogs but a variety of pamphlets and past editions of ABJ.


----------



## mwyatt (Mar 28, 2006)

*Dandant bottler*

I bought out retired beek and got a bottler in the deal. It started leaking water. I took it apart, with a buddy, and found a washer, made of hard plastic, that was cracked. I called Dadant in Hamilton and finally got connected with the factory that makes the bottler. A very nice woman figured out what I needed, and sent it for nothing. Will I always buy from Dadant? Yes.


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

We use the Dadant branch in Frankfort, Ky. They are a great to deal with. Always helpfull and always come up with a way to pack our overloaded SUV with more than we came for! Just a quick question, where or who do you send an e-mail to to get the pamplets and other things? I will be doing a craft show at a local school and that would come in handy!
Thanks,
Marc


----------

